# fer-se un lloc en el món



## steph0327

Hola,

I don't understand this phrase, it is in a book about Catalonia. 
Here is the whole sentence: 'Amb el seu regnat [el de Jaume I], Catalunya va obrir-se les portes de la Mediterrània i va fer-se un lloc en el món: amb gueres, però també amb lleis i obrs literàres de gran nivell.'

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Fer-se = to do/make/construct
Un lloc = a place.
En el món = in the world.

So, to be important in the world.

Wait for Agró and Lurrezko.


----------



## Agró

steph0327 said:


> Hola,
> 
> I don't understand this phrase, it is in a book about Catalonia.
> Here is the whole sentence: 'Amb el seu regnat [el de Jaume I], Catalunya va obrir-se les portes de la Mediterrània i va fer-se un lloc en el món: amb guer*r*es, però també amb lleis i obr*e*s literàr*i*es de gran nivell.'
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Some corrections, with your permision.


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Fer-se = to do/make/construct
> Un lloc = a place.
> En el món = in the world.
> 
> So, to be important in the world.
> 
> Wait for Agró and Lurrezko.


Here I am. Just as Mr Vilalta said.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

'Amb el seu regnat [el de Jaume I], Catalunya va obrir-se les portes de la Mediterrània i va fer-se un lloc en el món: amb guer*r*es, però també amb lleis i obr*e*s literàr*i*es de gran nivell.'

So, to be important in the world.

Done!
Fins ara.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Here I am. Just as Mr Vilalta said.



Here I am too (Mr. Vilalta has, among many others, the gift of clairvoyance).

Agreed


----------



## steph0327

Gràcies a tots dues. My keyboard isn't working properly so some of the letters don't come out when I type .


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

steph0327 said:


> Gràcies a tots dues tres.  My keyboard isn't working properly so some of the letters don't come out when I type .


----------



## steph0327

Sorry! I hadn't seen Lurrezko's reply! Thank you too all three of you.


----------

